# No medical card without an income



## RMK (29 Apr 2011)

I was informed yesterday by the relevant authorities that one must have an income to be eligible for a medical card. I am an unemployed adult, living with my parents, and am not on social welfare. 

I wished to apply for a medical card due to medical needs and have been told that I am ineligible. I was told that there actually exists a minimum as well as a maximum income limit.

This strikes me as incredibly unreasonable. As the poorest of people I am therefore denied access to medical care. 

Has anyone else come across this before or have any advice on what I might do? I was rather stunned hearing it.


----------



## Guest105 (29 Apr 2011)

is there a reason as to why you are not on social welfare benefits? Usually people dont qualify for benefits if they have substantial means. As one of the poorest people you should apply for help and then you will be assessed for a medical card.


----------



## RMK (29 Apr 2011)

cashier said:


> is there a reason as to why you are not on social welfare benefits? Usually people dont qualify for benefits if they have substantial means. As one of the poorest people you should apply for help and then you will be assessed for a medical card.



Thanks for your reply. I applied for social welfare some time ago and was declined due to not being able to evidence that I was genuinely searching for work. That is why I am not on benefits.


----------



## netz (29 Apr 2011)

I had a friend in a similar position, she was divorced, no job, no mortgage and living in her house literally with handouts. She was not entitled to SW payment as she was not available for work through illness, and not entitled to illness payments as her means test bank statement showed money lodged into her bank account from sisters helping her out - it was a vicious circle and no mediacl card as no income. Eventually, she had to go to community welfare officer, and local TD, who helped her with medical expenses, and eventually helped her to get both medical card and disability allowence sorted. Id say visit or email local TD who may put your case forward. Good luck!


----------



## RMK (29 Apr 2011)

netz said:


> I had a friend in a similar position, she was divorced, no job, no mortgage and living in her house literally with handouts. She was not entitled to SW payment as she was not available for work through illness, and not entitled to illness payments as her means test bank statement showed money lodged into her bank account from sisters helping her out - it was a vicious circle and no mediacl card as no income. Eventually, she had to go to community welfare officer, and local TD, who helped her with medical expenses, and eventually helped her to get both medical card and disability allowence sorted. Id say visit or email local TD who may put your case forward. Good luck!



Thanks for that


----------



## mrsk (11 Jun 2011)

This is to ensure that people declare an income. There are many people who apply for a medical card and state they have no income. Usually they are advised to contact their community welfare officer (CWO) who may assess them for supplementary welfare.(CWO) would often visit a person's home and would assess if a person genuinely required supplementary welfare. 
As a former medical card employee. I was very suprised at the number of people who applied for medical cards who declared little or no income but stated they had large mortgages which they were paying. When questioned further they seem to have very generous friends who helped them pay their mortgages. Lucky them! Many people have income that the state has no knowledge of. These people are often self-employed and paying very little tax. Seems the PAYE workers are the ones being screwed.


----------

